# Spitfire Typhoon mix?



## Neal405 (Apr 15, 2021)

So I was bitten by the klunker bikes an sought one out. Long story short a guy sold me something with a story behind it. He told me schwinn built bikes for a bike shop in Indiana for a yearly race they had. Serial number says its built in sept of 77. He said they took the typhoon frames and put drop bars on them with fat tires and s2 rims. He also said they never put anything on the chainguards just left them blank. I know that block lettering Schwinn logo








 never came on Typhoons I have only seen it on Spitfires. Anyone ever hear of this? He also said they were called marathon bikes


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 15, 2021)

Neal405 said:


> So I was bitten by the klunker bikes an sought one out. Long story short a guy sold me something with a story behind it. He told me schwinn built bikes for a bike shop in Indiana for a yearly race they had. Serial number says its built in sept of 77. He said they took the typhoon frames and put drop bars on them with fat tires and s2 rims. He also said they never put anything on the chainguards just left them blank. I know that block lettering Schwinn logo never came on Typhoons I have only seen it on Spitfires. Anyone ever hear of this? He also said they were called marathon bikes




Stories are just that, a story! Without any documentation to confirm it, it is just a story!

If you check the head badge, there will be a 4 digit date code, and that will be the day and year the bike was actually assembled as a complete bike at the Chicago Factory. I would say it is just an early Spitfire, and nothing more! BTW, Typhoons never came in black in the 70's!


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 15, 2021)

It’ll make a great rider. Get a good original saddle and enjoy it!


----------



## Neal405 (Apr 15, 2021)

No numbers on the head badge and no chrome crown on the fork like the spitfires have. Maybe a Brooks saddle would look good on her.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2021)

Great piece for a Klunker build.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2021)

It has Nice lookin' wheels for a Schwinn. Lol


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 16, 2021)

Neal405 said:


> No numbers on the head badge and no chrome crown on the fork like the spitfires have. Maybe a Brooks saddle would look good on her.




If there are no numbers on the badge, then the bike is not a factory build, or the head badge was swapped out somewhere along its life?

It just may be a shop frame up build? But one thing for sure, it is a Spitfire, and not a Typhoon!


----------



## Oilit (Apr 16, 2021)

Interesting. I wondered if this was for the "Little Indianapolis 500" race, but according to Wikipedia, those wheels wouldn't match the current specs. But what was required in the '70's, I don't know. Maybe a different race?








						Little 500 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Neal405 (Apr 16, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> If there are no numbers on the badge, then the bike is not a factory build, or the head badge was swapped out somewhere along its life?
> 
> It just may be a shop frame up build? But one thing for sure, it is a Spitfire, and not a Typhoon!



Good to know, I always wondered why no numbers on a head badge.


----------



## mrg (Apr 16, 2021)

I'd say 77 Spitfire, don't think they offered black Typhoon in 77 and why bother if they could just order black 77 Spitfires, what front & rear hubs on yours?, just put some knobby's, guard decal, the right bars & seat and ride!, here's my 77 Spit


----------



## Neal405 (Apr 16, 2021)

mrg said:


> I'd say 77 Spitfire, don't think they offered black Typhoon in 77 and why bother if they could just order black 77 Spitfires, what front & rear hubs on yours?, just put some knobby's, guard decal, the right bars & seat and ride!, here's my 77 Spit
> 
> View attachment 1392365
> 
> View attachment 1392368



That's a beauty!


----------



## Schwinndiana (May 1, 2022)

@runningwild can probably chime in on this - I believe this is what Kirks bike shop in Muncie, IN referred to as a Schwinn Marathon


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2022)

mrg said:


> I'd say 77 Spitfire, don't think they offered black Typhoon in 77 and why bother if they could just order black 77 Spitfires, what front & rear hubs on yours?, just put some knobby's, guard decal, the right bars & seat and ride!, here's my 77 Spit
> 
> View attachment 1392365
> 
> View attachment 1392368




Is yours actually a 78? They had the clover ring and the 77's supposedly had the mag.


----------



## Neal405 (May 1, 2022)

I ended up working on it this winter getting it back to stock. Found a stright fork with crown, waterslide decal for the chainguard and I had a pair of Schwinn studded tires. Im just missing that rear reflector bracket ugh. I quit looking for one and I am just going to wait until one finds its way to me. Looks like mine is a 77 GTs58 according to the Schwinn S/N reference on The Cabe.


----------



## Neal405 (May 1, 2022)

Oops forgot to post a pic of the crank


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 2, 2022)

Neal405 said:


> I ended up working on it this winter getting it back to stock. Found a stright fork with crown, waterslide decal for the chainguard and I had a pair of Schwinn studded tires. Im just missing that rear reflector bracket ugh. I quit looking for one and I am just going to wait until one finds its way to me. Looks like mine is a 77 GTs58 according to the Schwinn S/N reference on The Cabe.View attachment 1617801
> 
> View attachment 1617802




Here is the reflector bracket you are looking for:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/373846157207?campid=5335809022


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 2, 2022)

@Neal405 I see that bracket is now sold. Did you grab it?


----------



## Gordon (May 2, 2022)

I think I have those brackets. I will check and let you know. 

UPDATE: Mine doesn't say "CatEye" on it, or anything else. Probably a generic knockoff.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 2, 2022)

they used those reflectors on other bikes as well.. I got one from a ladies "lightweight" 5-speed for my Cruiser 5.


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 2, 2022)

Gordon said:


> I think I have those brackets. I will check and let you know.
> 
> UPDATE: Mine doesn't say "CatEye" on it, or anything else. Probably a generic knockoff.
> View attachment 1617908




The Cat-Eye R-1 is what was used as OE on the Spitfires from the factory.


----------



## Neal405 (May 2, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> @Neal405 I see that bracket is now sold. Did you grab it?



Yes I did! Thanks for the heads up! 👍👍👍


----------

